

Heroku and easy Rails deployment - ameilij
http://meilij.com/blog/2008/03/15/heroku-and-easy-rails-deployment/

======
motoko
<http://heroku.com/>

Link wasn't in the post (that I could find)

~~~
tonyvt2005
<http://heroku.com/beta>

I put myself on the waiting list and got an invite within the hour.

Pretty impressed with Heroku so far.

